# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 12 - raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

s obzirom na situaciju, mislim da nije prerano da vec istaknem raspored dezurstava, za one koji dolaze prvi puta, slobodno pitajte sto vas zanima, saljite mi Pp ove, mailove ili pitajte ovdje i slobodno dodjite

ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite uz ime SD, ali djecica su bez daljnjeg dobrodosla 
uz svaki termin napisano je koliko nam minimalno osoba treba, ali ne znaci da ce nam visak smetati, dapace. Molim vas da javite ako se upisete, ali zbog nekog razloga morate odustati. Isto tako i ako se niste upisali, a oslobodi vam se vrijeme, slobodno nam se pridruzite 

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Juroslav

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav

Probal budem doći i ranije u subotu, a možda navratim i četvrtak ili petak navečer.

----------


## ivakika

super Juroslave-vidimo se!  :D

----------


## Pticica

četvrtak; 31.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11)
13-16 (10 osoba):
16-20 (10 osoba):

petak; 01.06.

9-13 (7 osoba):
13-16 (10 osoba):
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD

subota; 02.06.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav

Za ostale dane neznam

----------


## tinnkka

> četvrtak; 31.05.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11)
> 13-16 (10 osoba):
> 16-20 (10 osoba):
> 
> petak; 01.06.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka
> ...

----------


## Frida

Vidimo se, neću se upisivati po terminima jer to kod mene (kao obično) nije sigurno do zadnjeg dana.

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot
16-20 (10 osoba): 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav

----------


## @n@

> četvrtak; 31.05. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba)
> 16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba)
> 
> petak; 01.06. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot 
> ...

----------


## renci

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba) 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav

----------


## tanja_b

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba) 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav 

Za subotu sam prilično sigurna, a za ostale dane još ne znam, pa se neću upisivati (zasad).

----------


## momze

ja cu ovu, nazalost, morati propustiti..   :Sad:

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba) 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav

----------

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba) 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## andrea

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba) 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 )
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## Jelka

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba) 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## Matilda

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba) 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## Lucija Ellen

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba) 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## ana.m

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## ana.m

Upisalka sam se za čet. i pet. za subotu nisam jer još nemam pojma kak ću moći s obzirom na MM-ov posao. Kad budem znala kada javim se.“

----------


## ana.m

Upisalka sam se za čet. i pet. za subotu nisam jer još nemam pojma kak ću moći s obzirom na MM-ov posao. Kad budem znala kada javim se.

----------


## buby

četvrtak; 31.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba)
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci

petak; 01.06.

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba)

subota; 02.06.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

dojdem sama, ali vrijedim za dvoje  :Wink:

----------


## Tiwi

četvrtak; 31.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba)
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci

petak; 01.06.

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba)

subota; 02.06.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

A neke druge termine upisem tj javim kasnije, kad saznam kad radim.  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

A zašto sam ja ispala???  :?

----------


## hildegard

četvrtak; 31.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba)
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci

petak; 01.06.

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba)

subota; 02.06.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?)
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## buby

:Embarassed:  ja sam očito krivo copy-paste; evo ispravljam, ana.m sorry

četvrtak; 31.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci

petak; 01.06.

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba)

subota; 02.06.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## ana.m

Aaaa-haaaaaaa, ma ja sam turdna plavuša pa nisam skužila da bi moglo biti zbog toga   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Thanks buby   :Kiss:

----------


## Lidali

četvrtak; 31.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci

petak; 01.06.

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba)

subota; 02.06.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## maxi

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## lucij@

> četvrtak; 31.05. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 
> 
> petak; 01.06. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30 
> ...

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## Inesica

ja se necu jos upisivat jel mi je jos daleko napraviti plan po satnici.

al negdje cu vam se utrpat sigurno :D

----------


## mimazg

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

U subotu ću moći al ne znam kad točno (nećakinja mi slavi 1. rođendan), pa se neću još pisati dok ne saznam kad mogu.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

*četvrtak; 31.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 
*
petak; 01.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

*subota; 02.06.* 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

Vjerojatno ću u subotu iza 15h biti s AA pa ne znam koliko ću biti efikasna.

----------


## Luna Rocco

*četvrtak; 31.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

*petak; 01.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

*subota; 02.06.* 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## čokolada

*četvrtak; 31.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

*petak; 01.06.* 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

*subota; 02.06.* 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## bucka

četvrtak; 31.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci

petak; 01.06.
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba)

subota; 02.06.

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## tatek

Mi sigurno dolazimo, no upisat cemo se "last minute", jer jos ne znamo kad cemo biti slobodni.

----------


## ivakika

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco, Ivona (do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-1 , Ivona (do 15)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller

----------


## ivakika

IZUZETNO VAZNO!!

danas su nam javili sa Velesajma da nas na zalost moraju za ovu rasprodaju preseliti u paviljon 2-to je na zapadnom ulazu-ulaz sa ceste

sve ostaje isto-paviljon je duplo veci i nadam se da problema nece biti

----------


## Roza

Evo linka na raspored paviljona, pa da se bolje snađemo:
http://www.zv.hr/onama/index_hr.html

----------


## daddycool

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim   :Grin:   )
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco, Ivona (do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## davorka

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim  ) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco, Ivona (do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba), Davorka 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Davorka, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## lara01

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim  ), lara01 SD
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco, Ivona (do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## Isabel

:D  Nova rasprodaja!

Ja se bilježim za pomoć za četvrtak i petak popodne (od 17:30 pa nadalje) a za subotu još nisam sigurna! Drago mi je da mogu opet pomagati i sudjelovati u akcijama!! :D  :D 

Nadam se da sam se prijavila na pravo mjesto?  :/

----------


## zibba

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco, Ivona (do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

možda ostanem i iza 13, ovisi kojim prijevozom budem došla, auto ili bus.

----------


## ivakika

ljudi hvala na odazivu, najveca je rupa u cetvrtak popodne

Izabel na dobrom si mjestu, ja cu te upisati na listu
četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20) 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco, Ivona (do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) , Isabel(od 17,30)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## ana.m

Ja bih rado da mogu popodne, ali moram po sineka u vrtić   :Smile:  . 
MM radi do 5 i onda mi je sve to prenaknap. Baš mi je žao, uskočila bih stvarno da mogu.

----------


## ivakika

cure, osim cetvrtka popodne, frka je i u subotu od 13 na dalje

u 13 nam pocinje razvrstavanje robe po siframa i treba nas stvarno puno-ako itko moze doci barem od 13-15 puno bi nam znacilo

ponavljam da ovaj put imamo veliku frku jer je cijela standardna ekipa na tecaju (osim nas nekoliko)

----------


## ivakika

cure, osim cetvrtka popodne, frka je i u subotu od 13 na dalje

u 13 nam pocinje razvrstavanje robe po siframa i treba nas stvarno puno-ako itko moze doci barem od 13-15 puno bi nam znacilo

ponavljam da ovaj put imamo veliku frku jer je cijela standardna ekipa na tecaju (osim nas nekoliko)

----------


## ivakika

cure, osim cetvrtka popodne, frka je i u subotu od 13 na dalje

u 13 nam pocinje razvrstavanje robe po siframa i treba nas stvarno puno-ako itko moze doci barem od 13-15 puno bi nam znacilo

ponavljam da ovaj put imamo veliku frku jer je cijela standardna ekipa na tecaju (osim nas nekoliko)

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 31.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba 
13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco, Ivona (do 15) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) , Isabel(od 17,30) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## casper

četvrtak; 31.05.
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper)

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama

petak; 01.06.
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper)

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) , Isabel(od 17,30)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba)

subota; 02.06.

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## anchie76

četvrtak; 31.05.
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper)

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama

petak; 01.06.
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper)

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) , Isabel(od 17,30)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba)

subota; 02.06.

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## Bebach

> četvrtak; 31.05.
> 9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper)
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15)
> 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama
> 
> petak; 01.06.
> 9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper)
> ...

----------


## apricot

može malo popunjavanja u četvrtak popodne, molim vas
 :Heart:  



četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) , Isabel(od 17,30) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## lara01

Misliš na termin od 16-20?
Biti ću ja, ali ne znam točno do kada (vjerojatno do 19), pa se zato nisam niti upisivala.

----------


## thora

I ja dođem,ali još nisam ziher kad radim,no vjerovatno ću doći oko 15 u četvrtak,a u petak vjutre.

----------


## ana.m

Ja samo moram naglasiti da ću u četvrtak doći kasnije, ne baš u 9, jer imam pregled ujutro za kojeg sam zaboravila da je isto 31.   :Grin:  . Kad to obavim dolazim, valjda ne bum puno kasnila  8)

----------


## Inesica

ovak, u cetvratk dolazim odmah od 9 (donosim vjesalice i ostale stvari) i ostajem do kad zduramo.
mozda dodjem jos u cet navecer.
za petak jos planiram ako nista drugo dodjem predvecer na cca 2 sata.

subotu planiram :/ 

četvrtak; 31.05.
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama

petak; 01.06.
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper)

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Luna Rocco, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) , Isabel(od 17,30)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba)

subota; 02.06.

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## apricot

hej, pa to je ovaj tjedan  :D 

ajmo, ajmo, može nas se još skupiti: garantiramo puno posla, ali i dobar provod.
a ni pizze nisu za odbaciti   :Wink:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Cure, meni je mama u bolnici, pa ne mogu doći kako sam planirala u 13 h nego tek od 16 do 20, nema mi tko čuvati Kaleba ranije...:/ 

četvrtak; 31.05.
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama

petak; 01.06.
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper)

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) , Isabel(od 17,30)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba)

subota; 02.06.

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30)

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) , Isabel(od 17,30) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot, renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## davorka

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) , Isabel(od 17,30) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## apricot

davorka,  :D 

cure, nije težak posao, stvarno...
samo što ja vičem, ali to je najgore što vam se može dogoditi   :Laughing:  

stvarno vas trebamo   :Heart:

----------


## diči

Znači može se doći bilo kada i ostati proizvoljno? Jel beba od 2,5 mj. premala da bi bila tamo? Ja razmišljam ali šta ako bude jako nemirna...
 :Smile:

----------


## diči

Evo ajde dobro ja se prijavljujem za pomoć, pa da čujem kad upadam?
Mislim da će mi MM pasti u nesvijest...ali pod hitno mi treba akcije...
 :D

----------


## apricot

diči, je li beba u marami ili u kolicima?
Fridina Ilona je rasprodavačica od prvoga dana.
Nikin Timi isto.
Teina Ines.
Inesicina Bea
Kaleb Lune Rocco...

Tamo ti bude gomila beba   :Heart:  
A ako bude nemirna, uvijek možeš otići.

----------


## diči

Petra je u kolicima, iako je više na rukama...hi,hi,hi...nisam je još nikad pokušala zavezati u maramu, nemam je a i ne znam je koristiti...

Nego zaboravila sam napisati da mogu doći i u Petak i u Subotu, sve do 16h!

 :Grin:

----------


## mirje

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) , Isabel(od 17,30) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## apricot

diči, mirje  :D

----------


## diči

Mene nema? Ja bi Četvrtak, Petak i Subotu od 9-16!
Molim...
 :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

evo, stavljam te na listu:


četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) , Isabel(od 17,30) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči (do 16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## diči

Ja uglavnom također sa bebom...
 :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

diči, Kaleb je odradio tri volontiranja - jedno u trbuhu (dva tjedna prije poroda), jedno s 3 mjeseca i jedno sa 6. Tek nakon toga je postala frka - sad nema šanse da dođem s njim, sve bi razbacao. :/

----------


## ivakika

cetvrtak od 16-20 je i dalje najkriticniji

----------


## apricot

i ranije od 16, treba nam voditeljica smjene od 14.

----------


## lucij@

> evo, stavljam te na listu:
> 
> 
> četvrtak; 31.05. 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, lucij@ SD 
> 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@ SD 
> ...

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, lucij@ SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@ SD 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco (do 19 h) , Isabel(od 17,30) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## Luna Rocco

> cetvrtak od 16-20 je i dalje najkriticniji


Ima li kakve koristi od mene ako dođem od 18 do 20 h? U četvrtak nikako ne mogu ranije...

----------


## apricot

o, itekako!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ok.




> četvrtak; 31.05. 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, lucij@ SD 
> 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@ SD, Luna Rocco (18-20)
> 
> petak; 01.06. 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD 
> ...

----------


## pinocchio

jel' treba još u četvrtak ili petak ujutro?

----------


## sanja30

I ja se prijavljujem SD, ali nebi tocno fiksirala vrijeme ... doci cu kad uspijem, pa se nadam da cu ipak nešto pomoći.

----------


## ale

Mogu onda ja u četvrtak od 16 do 20. Doći ću s bebom, pa će mm doći po nju nakon posla ako joj se ne svidi.

----------


## ale

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, lucij@ SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@ SD, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD  

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool 

_________________

----------


## apricot

cure, super!
pinokijica, bolje petak ujutro, kad se budu slagale stvari koje su prikupljene u četvrtak.

----------


## tatek

Apri, reci kaj mislis kad su vam potrebniji ljudi, cetvrtak 16-20 ili petak 16-20. Mi mozemo doci (s klincima) u jedan od ta dva termina (mozda nam je petak nesto bolji) i doci cemo valjda i u subotu popodne, no to jos ne mozemo obecati.

----------


## belurka

ja mogu bilo koji dan popodne!!

----------


## belurka

htjedoh reci iza podne!

----------


## apricot

> Apri, reci kaj mislis kad su vam potrebniji ljudi, cetvrtak 16-20 ili petak 16-20. Mi mozemo doci (s klincima) u jedan od ta dva termina (mozda nam je petak nesto bolji) i doci cemo valjda i u subotu popodne, no to jos ne mozemo obecati.


tatek, bolje petak, bit će više robe.
 :Heart:  

belurka, upiši se u četvrtak, ako može...

----------


## šmučka

Apri, ja dodem u petak od 17 do kad bude trebalo (ili do kad izdrzim).
A mozda dodem i u cetvrtak naokn posla, ovisno o betonazi.
Imam i jednu frendicu (znas i koju  :Joggler:  ) koja bi dosla.
Njoj odgovaraju razni termini pa mi se cini da je bolje da ti velis kad je najveca frka pa ja vidim moze li ona tada.
Pa kad se odluci, upisat cu nas obje.

----------


## Nika

Ja dolazim u petak poslije posla + Ben (17 h), za četvrtak mogu doći jedino sa obojicom, no to jos ovisi o hoce li MM ici na put ili ne.

----------


## tatek

Postano: uto svi 29, 2007 12:00 am    Naslov:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, lucij@ SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@ SD, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## belurka

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, lucij@ SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@ SD, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool
_________________

----------


## pinocchio

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, lucij@ SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@ SD, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## Nera

Ak vam fali za subotu mogu s M. biti od 9.

----------


## apricot

svi koji ne znate kada biste, dođite u poslijepodnevnim satima, bilo da je četvrtak, petak ili subota.
zapravo, na samoj Rasprodaji treba manje ljudi nego poslije kada svaki preostali komad robe moramo vratiti vlasniku, svakome izbrojati utržak u lipu i konačno... dovesti prostor u prvobitno stanje...

Hvala vam svima,   :Heart:   ste!

----------


## Teica

Jeste se popunile za četvrtak i petak popodne?
Kad nam tata dođe doma,mogu doći - iza 18 h.Jel to OK ili ne?

Jedino kaj čujem (čitam) da se viče (štogod to značilo) a za to baš nisam spremna  :Rolling Eyes:  !
(Predosta su se na mene navikali u ovih 37 godina i sad mi je definitivno dosta  :Smile:  Na vikanje imam nultu toleranciju,priznajem,pa zato to odmah i "prijavljujem" kao eventualnu nepodobnu osobinu  :Laughing:  )

Hajde,javite mi!  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

onda dođi kad mene nema   :Laughing:  
ja sam prijepodne...

----------


## jmaja

> četvrtak; 31.05. 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, lucij@ SD, Belurka 
> 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@ SD, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD 
> 
> petak; 01.06. 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio 
> ...

----------


## ivakika

ja ne vicem, dodji popodne kad budem ja  :Smile:

----------


## Teica

> ja ne vicem, dodji popodne kad budem ja


Dobro!  :Smile:  
Hm... ili me to ipak zezaš  :Wink:  ?
Ha?
Da dodjem(o) u četvrtak popodne?

----------


## apricot

ivakika je duša od čovjeka...

----------


## mara

opet teica o vikanju   :Wink:  

Ja nebum vikala, obećajem

----------


## Nika

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, mimazg SD,Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, lucij@ SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@ SD, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea,mimazg SD, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## mimazg

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, lucij@ SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@ SD, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

Meni je jako žao al se moram brisati. Lovro mi ima već 2 dana visoku temperaturu.   :Sad:  
Nadam se druženju sl. rasprodaju.

----------


## Engls

Ja mogu doći sa Erikom.Navikla je na maramu, ali i kolica su ok(njih ne volim ja,jer su ogromna).Ako mogu pomoći,odgovara mi bilo koji termin(osim petak od 16:00-17:00),samo trebam znati dan dva ranije da mogu organizirati svoje  obveze...

----------


## šmučka

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, lucij@ SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@ SD, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio, šmučkina frendica (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD, šmučka

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka, šmučka (od 17)

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14), šmučka (7,30-16)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## cowgirl

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, lucij@ SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@ SD, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD, cowgirl (od 17)

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio, šmučkina frendica (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, cowgirl (od 14)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD, šmučka 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka, šmučka (od 17) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14), šmučka (7,30-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD, cowgirl (od 14)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool 

[Vrh]

----------


## emmma

ja se isto prijavljujem, ovaj put kao friška zimnica  :D , za četvrtak popodne (17 i 30 na dalje), za subotu mooožda (kad vam je rupa od 13, ali nije sigurno pa se neću prijavljivati)....

----------


## lucij@

Sorry, sutra neću stići prije 5.

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD, cowgirl (od 17) 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio, šmučkina frendica (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, cowgirl (od 14) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD, šmučka 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka, šmučka (od 17) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 (7-12), dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14), šmučka (7,30-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD, cowgirl (od 14) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## Amelie32

Vidim da je frka u subotu iza 13 pa ću ostati do 15 sati. Valjda se ne bum onesvjestila od gladi to će mi biti 12. dan UN dijete.  :Grin: 

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD, cowgirl (od 17) 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio, šmučkina frendica (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, cowgirl (od 14) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD, šmučka 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka, šmučka (od 17) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 , dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14), šmučka (7,30-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD, cowgirl (od 14), Amelie32 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool

----------


## Školjkica

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD, cowgirl (od 17) 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio, šmučkina frendica (10-14), školjkica i sestra (od oko 10-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, cowgirl (od 14) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD, šmučka 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka, šmučka (od 17) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 , dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14), šmučka (7,30-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD, cowgirl (od 14), Amelie32 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool



ja sam sigurna za moj dolazak, a nadam se da će i moja sestra uspjet doć

----------


## apricot

Hvala svima koji ste na listi   :Heart:  
Slobodno je još dopunjavajte   :Saint:  

Molimo vas da i dalje pratite ovaj topic, pisat ćemo ako bude frka i ako bude trebalo "ulijetati" u nekim termina...
A to je zgodno za one kojima je svejedno kada bi dišli.

Vidimo se!

----------


## cowgirl

Kako stvari danas stoje, ja ću još više kasniti, ali nadam se da ću uspjeti doći.    :Sad:   Sutra sam sigurno tamo u 14h.

----------


## Mirta30

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD, cowgirl (od 17) 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio, šmučkina frendica (10-14), školjkica i sestra (od oko 10-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, cowgirl (od 14) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD, šmučka 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka, šmučka (od 17) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 , dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14), šmučka (7,30-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD, cowgirl (od 14), Amelie32 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool, Mirtač

----------


## apricot

Joj, kak se ja Mirtaču veselim   :Laughing:

----------


## Teica

Misla sam doći (nemojte opet o vikanju  :Wink:  ),ali nemrem!
Tata nam je još na poslu (radno vrijeme je do 17 h,ali...)
Za sutra ne znam,opet zbog njegovog mogućeg "logorovanja" u firmi.

----------


## belurka

Ja cijeli dan mislim da je srijeda. I zato nisam dosla. Ne mogu vjerovat.
Probat cu doci sutra!

----------


## diči

Evo da se malo pohvalimo da smo se danas lijepo družili! Bilo nam je zabavno i veselo.
I bilo bi lijepo da nas je bilo još više. Ali sutra je novi dan...pa se vidimo...
 :Kiss:

----------


## tweety

meni je super što se može dolaziti ko padobranac.
tako ćemo i sutra.
a što je sa subotom (ja sam odlučila da se više nikad ne upisujem, jer se plan uvijek izjalovi). mogu li i onda uletjeti bez da sam na popisu?kome se trebam javiti da me preraspodijeli?

----------


## apricot

pa šefici, kome bi?!

----------


## ivakika

tweety, meni je samo bitno da ja okvirno imam ljude za svaku poziciju, a za visak radne snage se uvijek nadje posla

----------


## tatek

A ja molim sve vas koje za prosle dvije rasprodaje nisam upoznao za razumijevanje sto cu vas pitati koji ste, jer vi mene uvijek lako prepoznate po spolu i fotkama, a ja vas ne.    :Smile:  
(i ne, nemojte ocekivati da cu vas sve isprve zapamtiti, ali nakon daljnje 2-3 rasprodaje sigurno hocu, zar ne "starosjedioci"?   :Grin:  )

----------


## ivakika

tatek, meni je to uvijek koma, jer sve cure znam po faci, ali kod imena totalno zakazem

----------


## tatek

> tatek, meni je to uvijek koma, jer sve cure znam po faci, ali kod imena totalno zakazem


Ja bi fakat uveo nekakve plocice s imenima (neobavezne, tko nece nek ne nosi) pa da se ljudi upoznaju. 
(meni se bas svidjala ona moja koju sam imao na 5 godina Rode sa avatarom i nickom ... jedino kaj vise ne znam gdje je, a sad ju ne stignem napraviti)

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD, cowgirl (od 17) 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio, šmučkina frendica (10-14), školjkica i sestra (od oko 10-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, cowgirl (od 14) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD, šmučka 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka, šmučka (od 17) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 , dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14), šmučka (7,30-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD, cowgirl (od 14), Amelie32 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool, Mirtač, muz larmame

----------


## tanja_b

Je l' bi bilo kakve koristi od mene danas popodne (iza 16)?
Nisam se upisivala jer nisam znala hoću li moći, ali kako stvari stoje, mogla bih uskočiti.

I druga stvar: imamo problema oko logistike za subotu popodne, možda nećemo moći oboje doći, i MM i ja (nastojat ćemo, ali ne možemo garantirati). Ali jedno od nas dvoje sigurno dolazi!

----------


## Frida

Tanja, naravno da bi bilo koristi, sve/i ste dobrodošli!   :Love:

----------


## andrea

dolazim danas oko 12, pa do pol 6

----------


## ivakika

Apri javlja da je situacija super, da je dovoljno ljudi i da za sada sve stima

salje vam svima puse  :Heart:  

ali to ne znaci da svi oni koji su planirali ne trebaju doci-dapace, vidimo se popodne!

----------


## Jelka

Niš ne govorite da je u drugoj dvorani. Sad sam slučajno vidjela na portalu.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Kak ne govorimo? Pa u paviljonu 2 smo   :Grin:  Jelka, nadam se da se vidimo  :D

----------


## Jelka

> Kak ne govorimo? Pa u paviljonu 2 smo   Jelka, nadam se da se vidimo  :D


Pa zadnji put je rasprodaja bila na južnom ulazu.

Je, je, vidimo se, baš me zanima kak će MM s Janom doma. Hihihi

----------


## Mirta30

> Joj, kak se ja Mirtaču veselim


nisam ni sumnjala  :Laughing:  



veselje je obostrano

----------


## Luna Rocco

Danas stižu i muffini, pa tko se još premišlja...  :Grin:   8)

----------


## Frida

Molim da mi se sačuva jedan muffin! hvala

----------


## Amelie32

Joj tak mi je žal ja ipak sutra neću moći ostati cijeli dan tak da se brišem s popisa iza 13 sati.  :Sad:  

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD, cowgirl (od 17) 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio, šmučkina frendica (10-14), školjkica i sestra (od oko 10-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, cowgirl (od 14) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD, šmučka 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka, šmučka (od 17) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 , dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14), šmučka (7,30-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD, cowgirl (od 14) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool, Mirtač, muz larmame

----------


## Gost 1

četvrtak; 31.05.
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, Belurka

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD, cowgirl (od 17)

petak; 01.06.
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio, šmučkina frendica (10-14), školjkica i sestra (od oko 10-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, cowgirl (od 14)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD, šmučka

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka, šmučka (od 17)

subota; 02.06.

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 , dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14), šmučka (7,30-16)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD, cowgirl (od 14), Gost 1

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool, Mirtač, muz larmame
_________________
L & L

----------


## daddycool

> Joj tak mi je žal ja ipak sutra neću moći ostati cijeli dan tak da se brišem s popisa iza 13 sati.


a daaaaaaj
opet ćeš mi zbrisati prije nego se upoznamo   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

ma nije ti ona baš nešto, ne sekiraj se   :Razz:  

ali, možeš ti doći ranije...

----------


## diči

> ma nije ti ona baš nešto, ne sekiraj se   
> 
> ali, možeš ti doći ranije...


Ma jel to moje oči dobro vide, u koliko si sati budna?
Nešto se je produžila ta tvoja večera...ajde spavati šefice...

 :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

pa pisala sam 4 minute prije tebe.
znaš da vrijeme na forumu šeta kako se Zemlja okreće.

----------


## Amelie32

> ma nije ti ona baš nešto, ne sekiraj se   
> 
> ali, možeš ti doći ranije...


Ljubomorko !  :Razz:

----------


## tatek

U ponedjeljak stizu fotke (zadovoljan sam kvalitetom 8) )od petka popodne i spremanja nakon rasprodaje na web (ne da mi se sad gurati puste megabajte kroz moj modem)   :Grin:

----------


## Nera

Ja imam fotke od četvrtka do subote, ali u subotu samo raspremanje. Stigli smo pred sam kraj rasprodaje. Kak MM kaže - neki dobrovoljno, neki prisilno. No, svi su se dobro zabavili.
Sineka sam pitala u subotu idemo li opet u Rodu, a on je oduševljeno odgovorio: "Da, Roda!"
Znam da nisam bila od prevelike koristi uz djecu, al nekaj sam ipak napravila. A i moj sin, ak niš, razbacivati vješalice i pomagati tati slagati štendere.   :Laughing:

----------


## casper

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD,

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD, cowgirl (od 17) 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio, šmučkina frendica (10-14), školjkica i sestra (od oko 10-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, cowgirl (od 14) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD, šmučka,casper

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka, šmučka (od 17) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 , dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14), šmučka (7,30-16),casper

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD, cowgirl (od 14), Gost 1,Gabrijela(casper)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool, Mirtač, muz larmame

----------


## apricot

casper, dobar dan... kako si?
baš lijepo da si odlučila doći...
šesti mjesec?! ma, nema veze... samo ti nama dođi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tatek

> casper, dobar dan... kako si?
> baš lijepo da si odlučila doći...
> šesti mjesec?! ma, nema veze... samo ti nama dođi


vec sam joj javio PM-om da se zeznula ...   :Wink:

----------


## andrea

četvrtak; 31.05. 
9-13 (7 osoba):Ivakika(9-11), apricot, renci, dille, ana.m, čokolada,Ivona, daddycool (od 9 pa dok ne obavim ), lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Inesica SD, Nera+M (9:30-15:30), mirje (Ivana i Matea, 9-12) , diči SD,

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, @n@ (i beba),ana.m do 14:30, Ivona(do 15), lara01 SD,Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, Belurka 

16-20 (10 osoba): @n@ (i beba), renci, Isabel(od 17,30), Ivakika(od 19-20), larmama, lucij@, Luna Rocco (18-20), Ale SD, cowgirl (od 17) 

petak; 01.06. 
9-13 (7 osoba):tinnkka, apricot, renci, dille, ana.m do 14:30, Ivona, lara01 SD , zibba,Gabrijela (casper), Nera+M+V (9-15), diči SD, pinocchio, šmučkina frendica (10-14), školjkica i sestra (od oko 10-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba):tinnkka, apricot , Amelie32, andrea, Ivona (do 15),Gabrijela(casper do 15), diči SD, cowgirl (od 14) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ s mm(i beba), renci, L. Ellen (15-17), Lidali SD (15-17), lucij@SD i prijateljicom, Luna Rocco, Isabel(od 17,30), tatek+zena SD (od cca 16:30 pa dok izdrzimo), Nika SD, šmučka,casper

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, @n@ s mm (i beba),Davorka, šmučka (od 17) 

subota; 02.06. 

7-13: IvakikaSD, Pticica, apricot,Davorka (7-14), renci (8-13), Amelie32 , dille (8-13h) , andrea (9- 16 ), Jelka (7-11), Matilda (9-13), L. Ellen (8 - 10), buby (7-12), hildegard i NJM (7-?), mommy_plesačica (8:30-13h), čokolada, bucka BD(8-13h), Ivona, anchie76 (7-13), bubi535 (7-13), bebach (8-16), diči SD(do 16), jmaja,seka(7-11), jmarija,kuma(7-11), Nika (07-14), šmučka (7,30-16),casper, andrea (9-14)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, Tiwi, maxi iza 15, mommy_plesačica (13-15), bucka (13-18 ) , Ivona (do 15), larmama, Nera+M+V+MM (13-16), tatek + zena SD, cowgirl (od 14), Gost 1,Gabrijela(casper)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):Juroslav, diller, daddycool, Mirtač, muz larmame

__________________

četvrtak i petak isto dolazim; najvjerojatnije i u jutro i popodne, al nisam još sigurna u koje točno vrijeme, pa se nisam tefterila  :Saint:

----------


## marta

Vidi, vidi, jos jedna s vremeplovom!

----------


## andrea

fakat :shock:   :Embarassed:  

nisam ni gledala, samo sam se požurila zapisat   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andrea

sad sam skužila da sam već zapisana na toj listi, al uopće nisam išla čitat, ajme, biserke  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tatek

Ej, admini, ajde pliz, kljucajte ovu temu pa da se ljudi dalje ne bune!   :Kiss:

----------


## casper

Ajme što napravih  hahahahaha

šta ćeš Apri.
fali mi 12. pa fali  :Smile: )

----------

